
Thin Locks: Featherweight Synchronization for Java (1998) [pdf] - archielc
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.90.664&rep=rep1&type=pdf
======
gpderetta
Nice paper.

IIRC sometime later a further important optimization, known as biased
locking[1], was added to Java locks to avoid, in the always uncontended case,
the expensive CAS required to acquire the lock.

[1] [https://blogs.oracle.com/dave/biased-locking-in-
hotspot](https://blogs.oracle.com/dave/biased-locking-in-hotspot)

------
twic
There was a sequel to this, from different researchers, also at IBM, proposing
an improvement called a tasuki lock:

[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.92....](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.92.3010&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

------
oftenwrong
>Download Limit Exceeded

>You have exceeded your daily download allowance.

~~~
archielc
[https://www.cs.tufts.edu/~nr/cs257/archive/david-
bacon/thin....](https://www.cs.tufts.edu/~nr/cs257/archive/david-
bacon/thin.ps)

Same just in PostScript

